# Professor Gary Dills (The JKD Renegade) podcast show and Youtube Video



## TMAA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone:

There is a lot of well versed individuals on this blog.

So can someone listen/watch and let me know what you think about this Professor Gary Dill?

This guy is incredibly fast!

Thanks

Podcast Show:
http://blog.tacticalhapkido.com/?p=109

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKisX23HYCA


----------



## Smoke (Jul 3, 2009)

I just watched the video.  My opinion is that this really underscores the often _dramatic _differences in training methods used by JKD practitioners.  

However it's also unfair to critique someone based on a few seconds of a video clip (as Dill really only appears very briefly in a few spots).

That said, if the majority of my training time was spent doing drills performed in the manner of what I observed, I'd be looking elsewhere for training.

Again, I can't really comment on the men involved based on video other than to say, I did _not _like the content in the video.


----------



## Franc0 (Jul 3, 2009)

I trained personally with Prof. Dill quite a few years ago. He came to my home and over a two day period he taught me what he know's as "Original JKD", and also gave a trapping seminar to my crew. Prof. Dill teaches what was taught to him by James Lee, which was the Oakland JKD days curriculum. I thought he was a knowledgable, courteous & respectful individual. 

Franco


----------



## Smoke (Jul 3, 2009)

Masterfinger -  Awesome that you had a good experience!  That is what it's all about!

Cheers!


----------

